# التنقيب التقليدي عن الذهب.. عبث قاتل بالصحة



## alshangiti (8 يوليو 2010)

موضوع جميل منقول عن صحيفة الحقيقة السودانية

تحقيق: مها عبد الخير - ناجي فاروق
بسبب التسابق المحموم من قبل المواطنين من أجل حصاد بضعة جرامات من الذهب الخالص ربما تخلِّصهم من الفقر الذي يعاني منه معظم شعب السودان، إما بسبب العطالة أو بسبب متطلبات الحياة المتزايدة يومياً والتطلع لمستقبل مشرق يودعون فيه حياة المعاناة والرزح تحت خط الفقر، انتشرت ظاهرة التعدين العشوائي كخطر يهدد الاقتصاد القومي والبيئة في عدد من الولايات، مما يستوجب على جهات الاختصاص التحرك لتداركه حمايةً للبيئة، وحماية للثروات القومية من الضياع حتى لا يؤثر على الاقتصاد السوداني، فما هي المخاطر التي يمكن أن يتعرَّض لها المنقبون عن الذهب بالطرق العشوائية؟ وهل هناك جهة بعينها مسؤولة عن عمليات التنقيب عن الذهب؟ ومادورها؟ وهل هناك جهات لها مصلحة في استمرار التنقيب العشوائي عن الذهب؟
إجازة للتنقيب عن الذهب..
ما أن شاع بين الناس وجود الذهب بأرض المحس (أبوصارا) إلا وشد الشباب ترحالهم زرافات ووحدانا يحملون آمال الغد النضير وإشراقات المستقبل وتمنيات الثراء السريع, ليجدوا بذلك منفذاً لحياة كريمة بالتنقيب العشوائي بعد أن تفشت في أجسادهم حمى البطالة والتسكُّع في الطرقات ومحدودية التوظيف, ورغم وعورة الطريق وقساوة الطبيعة وهجير الشمس إلاَّ أن الشباب كلهم أمل وعزيمة في تغيير واقعهم للأفضل، وأرض المحس تستقبلهم بقلب الفاتحين. (الحقيقة) وقفت على حقيقة وجود الذهب (بأبوصارا) واستطلعت عدداً من الشباب الموجودين في منطقة التنقيب, فبدأنا بالمواطن عامر عبد المنعم ( نجار) الذي قال: كنت من أوائل الحاضرين إلى التنقيب العشوائي بعد أن أجَّلت سفري إلى السعودية وانضممت إلى مجموعة لديها جهاز البحث عن الذهب أعمل معهم كعامل ثم نقسِّم ما نجده سوياً. وأضاف أن عدد الناس في تزايد مستمر وإقبالهم شديد من مختلف الفئات العمرية, وهنالك مغتربون وموظفون حصلوا على إجازات من اماكن عملهم قاصدين أرض المحس من جميع ولايات السودان. وطبيعة المكان كما ترون قاسية ونحاول أن نوفر اكبر قدر من مياه الشرب ووجه المدينة ليس بالبعيد عنا, علماً بأن الذهب يحتاج الى خبير. وعن الكميات التي يمكن أن يحصلوا عليها قال عبد المنعم ربما نجد في الأسبوع بعد رحلة بحث مستمر جراماً واحداً وقد نجد ذات الكمية في ساعة، أي أن العثور على الذهب يكون بدرجات متفاوتة, وبصراحة البحث يحتاج إلى صبر وعناء وهو في الأول والأخير مسألة حظ.
*التوغُّل في الخلاء
أما الشاب محمد عبد الإله (قولدير) وهو يُعد من أصغر الشباب إذ لا يتجاوز عمره التاسعة عشرة حكى لنا تجربته قائلاً: في البداية كانت أسرتي متخوِّفة جداً لكنني وعدتهم بأن أغيِّر لهم حياتهم ومازلت أكرِّس جهدي لذلك, وسمعت خبر وفاة عدد من الأشخاص بحثاً عن الذهب لذا لا أفارق المياه ولا الجماعة لأننا نتوغل كثيراً في الخلاء، صحيح لم أجد ما كنت أتوقعه حسب الروايات فهي لا تعدو جرامات لكن البعض يجد ما يفوق الكيلو, وهذا دافع لي وها أنا أعمل وأجتهد والأرزاق بيد الله.. ويضيف محمد: لفت نظري وجود فطاحله تجار الذهب هنا من الخرطوم كنا نبيع لهم الجرام ب 90 جنيهاً والآن ارتفع إلى 95 جنيهاً والغلبة دائماً لأصحاب أجهزة التنقيب المتميزة بغلاء أسعارها وملَّاك العربات, ولم أتوجَّس في البداية من صغر عمري، بل وجدت رعاية من المجموعة التي انضممت إلىها، وأمثل مصدر تفاؤل لهم. وقال محمد: لم أنقطع من أسرتي تماماً فأنا أسجِّل لهم زيارة ما وجدت لذلك سبيلا, وأشير إلى أنني أصبحت صديقاً للثعابين وهي تبادل الوفاء بالوفاء لكنني أتجنب العقارب, وفي أمسياتنا نحكي عن أساطين القصص المشهورة عن هذه المنطقة ووجود (الديب) ليلاً, عموماً وإن كانت خرافات تروى فنحن مسلحون بأسلحتنا البيضاء للدفاع عن أنفسنا ورغم ذلك أنا مسرور وسعيد بوجودي هنا, لأنني أحمل آمالاً وأعمل على تحقيقها فزملوني بدعواتكم.
* الذهب على السطح
بينما يقول المواطن عمير حسن فرح: كثيراً ما نجد مضايقات من السلطات المحلية وهذا باب رزق فتحه الله علينا!! أنا ككل الشباب (أحلامي واقفة جبال), وهنا تعرفت على كثير من أبناء وطني ليس فينا حاقد أو خائن مهما اختلفت أجناسنا نشد من أزر بعضنا وإذا مرض فينا أحد نلتف حوله لأننا في الشدة بأس يتجلى. والذهب موجود في هذه المنطقة وعلى سطح الأرض كما تلاحظ إننا نقوم بتسطيح الأرض ومواساتها بالآلات لسهولة تمرير الجهاز الذي يطلق تنبيهات في أماكن تواجد الذهب, والآن دخلت شركات خاصة واستجلبت عدداً من الطواحين والعربات الثقيلة أما الجماعات الصغيرة مثلنا فإنها تجد بعض الجرامات, والأيام الأخيرة شهدت تدافعاً من الناس نسبة لارتفاع أسعار الذهب في الأسواق العالمية. أما المواطن الفاضل محمد علي (خريج جامعي) قال: ذهبت إلى منطقة الذهب مع الذاهبين وإن كنت غير محظوظ لأن حظي كدقيق فوق شوك نثروه.. ولقد رأيت بأم عيني جماعة معنا باعت نصيبها بأربعين ألف جنيه, فلذا علينا أن نجتهد وأقول للسلطات دعونا في حالنا. وقال المواطن الحسن صابر عثمان: هذا عمل شريف ونعمة من الله وسر من أسراره لكنني قررت أن أعود إلى أهلي لأنه فوق طاقتي, فأنا شيخ عجوز وما نجده لا يضاهي حجم المعاناة, لكن للبعض أجهزة حديثة جلبوها بمواصفات ودراسات عبر الشبكة العنكبوتية تمكنهم من البحث بسهولة والله هو الموفق.
هكذا تماماً تمضي حياة المنقبين عن الذهب في الفيافي يقاسون المر ويرتادون المخاطر بحثاً عن الرزق, إلا أن الخطر الكبير هو ذلك الذي لا يرونه وهو يحدق بهم في أشخاصهم وبثروة الآثار التي تنتشر في تلك المناطق.
* أزمة التنقيب
 وقبل أن تتجه أنظار وآمال الباحثين عن الذهب إلى الولاية الشمالية مؤخراً، أثار التنقيب العشوائي عن الذهب في منطقة البطانة في الأشهرالمنصرمة أزمة حقيقية لأصحاب البهائم, إذ اتجه معظم الرعاة للبحث عن الذهب آملين في طرق كسب سريعة تنتشلهم من الفقر إلى الغنى. ما جعل وإلي القضارف كرم الله عباس يوجه المسؤولين بالولاية بوقف عمليات التنقيب العشوائي ومحاسبة الذين يأخذون رسوماً من المنقبين, كما أمر بردم الآبار العشوائية التي أحدثها المنقبون عن الذهب خوفاً على الرعاة وماشيتهم عند حلول الخريف. أما في الولاية الشمإلية والتي بدأ فيها التنقيب مؤخراً, فإن خطر التنقيب العشوائي مضاعف لما تمتاز به المنطقة من وجود آثار لحضارات بائدة في المنطقة لم يُكتشف إلا القليل منها حتى الآن، لذلك فعلى هيئة الآثار إرسال مندوبين إلى تلك الجهات لمراقبة المناطق التي يعتقد أن بها آثاراً للتأكد قبل أن تصلها أيدي المنقبين، فالمعروف تاريخياً أن قبور الملوك في الحضارات البائدة مليئة بالذهب والآثار التي تستوجب أن تبعث هيئة الآثار مندوبين إلى تلك الجهات, وتراقب للتأكد من خلو المنطقة من الآثار، وإذا وجدوا ما يدل على وجود أي آثار، يجب أن تعلن المنطقة كمنطقة أثرية ويتوقف الحفر بها، لأن قبور الممالك القديمة المكتشفة حتى الآن مليئة بالآثار المصنوعة من الذهب الخالص, وهي آثار قيمتها كأثر تاريخي لا تقدر بثمن.
تضارب صلاحيات
وقبل أيام كشفت وزارة الطاقة والتعدين عن تهريب كميات من الذهب خارج البلاد وصلت قيمتها إلى 30 مليون دولار. وقال يوسف السماني، مدير هيئة الأبحاث الجيولوجية، في منبر سونا، إن هناك جهات رسمية لم يسمها هي التي تساعد على تفشي ظاهرة التعدين لمصالحها الخاصة. 
 وأرجع السماني أسباب انتشار التعدين بعدد من الولايات إلى تضارب الصلاحيات في التنقيب عن الذهب والتي قال إنها مسؤولية وزارة الطاقة والتعدين, وأشار إلى أن هيئة الأبحاث الجيولوجية هي الجهة الوحيدة المخولة بإصدار تراخيص التعدين بمناطق الذهب. إذ يُعد التنقيب دون ترخيص من الأبحاث الجيولوجية، مخالفة قانونية بحسب قانون تنمية الثروة المعدنية لعام 2007م, الذي يمنع أي نوع من التعدين إلا برخصة من إدارة الأبحاث الجيلوجية.
* مخاطر صحية
ويُعد التنقيب عن الذهب بوسائل بدائية بحسب دراسات علمية في مقدمة أخطر عشرة ملوثات في العالم, وتليه المياه السطحية الملوثة، تلوث المياه الجوفية، تلوث الهواء الداخلي، صناعات التعدين، صهر المعادن ومعالجتها، النفايات المشعة ومناجم إليورانيوم، مياه الصرف الصحي غير المعالجة، نوعية الهواء في المدن، إعادة تدوير بطاريات السيارات، وذلك وفقاً لتقرير صدر مؤخراً عن معهد بلاكسميث للأبحاث البيئية في الولايات المتحدة ومنظمة غرين كروس في سويسرا بعنوان «أسوأ مشاكل التلوث في العالم: العشرة الأكثر سمّية». فالتلوث هو المساهم الأول في الموت والعجز. وتشير دراسة أجراها فريق أبحاث من جامعة كورنيل في نيويورك الى أن نحو 40 في المئة من الوفيات حول العالم تعزى مباشرة إلى التلوث، ومعظمها يحدث في بلدان نامية. كما أن التلوث يعرض حياة ملايين للخطر من خلال أمراض دائمة واضطرابات عصبية وتقصير العمر. 
مخاطر التنقيب
لابد من إجراء دراسات على عملية التعدين السطحي التي تجرى هذه الأيام في مناطق شتى من السودان, للتأكد ما إذا كان هذا التعدين يعتمد على إزاله الرمل من السطح فقط أم أن هناك تفتيت للصخر الرملي, وهنا يكمن الخطر بحسب افادات البروفسور أحمد محمد الحسن بمركز تدريب المهن الطبية الذي يقول: يحتوي الغبار الذي تثيره هذه العملية على ذرات السلكا الصغيرة الحجم التي تستقر في عمق الرئة ولا يمكن التخلص منها بسهولة, مما يؤدي إلى تليف الرئة الذي يستغرق عدة سنوات قبل أن تظهر أعراضه وعلاماته على الشخص. فالتنقيب العشوائي في منطقة القضارف يشمل حفر آبار عميقة وهذا أمر خطير. هذا وقد يتعرض العاملون في التنقيب العشوائي إلى مخاطر أخرى نتيجة العمل في درجات حرارة عإلية, قد تؤدي إلى ضربة الشمس وخاصة إذا كانت كمية مياه الشرب شحيحة. ويضيف بروفسور أحمد: من المخاطر الاخرى التي يمكن أن يتعرض لها المنقبون عن الذهب احتمالية أن تكون التربة كما في بعض الدول الافريقية الاخرى كاثيوبيا وبعض دول غرب افريقيا فيها كمية من مادة السلكا, وعندما تدخل هذه المادة الى باطن القدمين عن طريق جرح أو طعنة شوكة فان السلكا تنتقل الى الغدد اللمفاوية اعلى الساق, فتليِّف الغدد مما يؤدي الى تورُّم في الساق وهو نوع من داء الفيل ولا ندري ان كان هذا النوع من التربة موجوداً في السودان أم لا. 
* التسمم بالزئبق
وعن الزئبق المستخدم في عمليات تنقية واستخلاص الذهب وما يمكن أن يسببه من أضرار صحية, يضيف بروفسور أحمد: يستخدم الزئبق في الحصول على الذهب الصافي من الشوائب التي تكون فيه، ولكن على الرغم من استخدامه قديماً في مدافن قدماء المصريين واستخدامه كذلك حتى منتصف القرن العشرين كمدرر للبول ومطهر وملين (مسهل), إلا أنه بعد اكتشاف خطورته استبدلت هذه المركبات بعقاقير أخرى غير مضرة، مشيراً إلى أنه يستخدم في عدة صناعات بالإضافة إلى استخدامه في تعدين الذهب, ومن هذه الصناعات صناعة البطاريات والترموميترات وآلة قياس ضغط الدم, كما أنه يوجد في بعض مضادات الفطريات التي تصيب النباتات. ويحدث التسمم بالزئبق عن طريق الجهاز الهضمي وبالاستنشاق عن طريق الجهاز التنفسي وعن طريق الحقن والامتصاص من الجلد.
* جرعات قاتلة..!
ويتم تشخيص تسمم الزئبق بحسب إفادات بروفسور أحمد محد الحسن عن طريق الأعراض والعلامات في شخص قد تعرَّض لمادة الزئبق, وخاصة في مجال العمل أو عندما يكون المريض قد تعاطى عقاقير أو مواد تحتوي على الزئبق, كما يمكن قياس معدل الزئبق في الدم والبول. أما العلاج فيكون بإبعاد المريض عن المحيط الذي انتقل منه الزئبق وإيقاف تعاطي العقاقير التي تحويه, ويمكن استخدام بعض العقاقير التي تعطى للمريض فتتحد مع الزئبق وتخلص الجسم من. لذلك على الجهات المعنية دراسة النواحي البيئية وتحديد إن كانت هناك مخاطر صحية للعاملين بمجال التنقيب, وما هو تأثيرها على العاملين على المدى القريب والبعيد, وذلك بمتابعة العاملين في هذا المجال لعدة سنوات. لأنه عندما يحدث التليف في الرئة فليس هناك من علاج يرجع الرئتين إلى طبيعتهما. يضيف بروفسور أحمد: أما السيانايد فانه يستخدم في تعدين الذهب في المناجم للتخلص من الشوائب التي تختلط به, كما يوجد في صناعات أخرى.. ويدخل السيانايد جسم الإنسان عن طريق الاستنشاق أو عن طريق الجهاز الهضمي أو الجلد, وقد تنتج الوفاة في دقائق عند تعرض المريض إلى جرعات قاتلة, أما الذين ينجون من الوفاة فقد تظهر عليهم أعراض خلل في الجهاز العصبي كالشلل الرعاش والصداع والتهاب المخ, كما قد يصاب المريض بالغثيان وآلام بالبطن وضيق بالتنفس. أما أعراض التعرض للسيانايد بكمية أقل من التي تسبب تسمماً حاداً فهي مشابهة لبعض أعراض التسمم الحاد, ولكنها تحدث تدريجياً. وتشمل تلك الأعراض: الصداع والدوخة والطمام والغثيان وتغيرات في الجهاز العصبي. أما العلاج فيكون بابعاد المريض عن مصدر السيانايد واستخدام بعض العقاقير مثل الصوديوم ثيوسلفيت, كل ذلك يوجب على الجهات المعنية دراسة النواحي البيئية وتحديد إن كان هناك مخاطر صحية وما نوعها وما تأثيرها أثناء العمل وعلى المدى البعيد, بمتابعة العاملين في هذا المجال لعدة سنوات, وعندما يحدث التليف فليس هناك من علاج يرجع الرئتين إلى طبيعتهما. لذلك فمن الواجب أن نحتاط للمخاطر التي تصيب العاملين في المناجم وأن نتأكد من أن كل التحوطات الوقائية قد اتخذت. خاصة وأن السودان مقبل على نشاط كبير في مجال تعدين الذهب والمعادن الاخرى.
بروفسور أحمد محمد الحسن
أعراض التسمم بالزئبق تختلف بتركيز مادة الزئبق في المادة التي يوجد فيها وكمية الجرعة وطول مدة التعرض. فالتعرض للزئبق بجرعات عإلية كان يحدث في القرن الثامن عشر في علاج الزهري فيصيب المريض بالتهاب الفم, وتصاب كلاه وتتساقط أسنانه ويكثر افراز اللعاب كما قد تظهر بعض التغيرات العصبية والنفسية لدى المرضى، أما التعرض للزئبق بجرعات صغيرة وعلى فترة طويله كما يحدث لعمال المناجم فان اعراض التسمم قد تاخذ سنينا عدة قبل ان تظهر اثاره.
يأتي التنقيب إليدوي عن الذهب بأكثر من ربع الإنتاج العالمي، وهو من أبرز مصادر إطلاق الزئبق الى البيئة في العالم النامي. فالمنقبون يمزجون الزئبق بالطمي النهري الحامل لخامات الذهب، فيتكون مزيج (مَلْغم) مقسَّى يحوي معظم الذهب الموجود في الطمي. ثم يسخن المزيج بواسطة مواقد اللِّحام أو على نار مكشوفة لتبخير الزئبق، فتبقى قطع صغيرة من الذهب. والزئبق يستنشق خلال عملية الحرق، كما يستقر في البيئة المحيطة أو ينتقل عالمياً ليترسب بعيداً عن الموقع، حيث تمتصه أنواع مختلفة من الكائنات الحية. وهو من أخطر السموم العصبية التي تلوث السلسلة الغذائية.
وتقدر منظمة الأمم المتحدة للتنمية الصناعية (يونيدو) أن عمليات المزج (الملغمة) هذه تطلق في الطبيعة نحو 1000 طن من الزئبق سنوياً. والتعرض للزئبق قد يسبب اضطرابات كلوية، والتهاب المفاصل، وفقدان الذاكرة، وإجهاضات، وانقطاع التنفس، واضطرابات عقلية، وأضراراً عصبية، وحتى الموت.​


----------

